# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Συναισθηματική Υπερφαγία, Ψυχογενής Βουλιμία >  Υπερφαγία βουλιμία

## Flower_ed

Καλημέρα σας, 

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω πως μπορω να ηρεμηςω απο τα υπερφαγία επεισόδια και τη βουλιμία που με ταλαιπωρεί τόσα χρονια. Εχω φτάσει να ζω μονο για να τρώω κι οχι να τρώω για να ζω. Βοήθειααααα , μήπως εχετε καποιο τροπο να ηρεμηςω και να μην σκέφτομαι όλο αυτο;;; Δε θελω να τρώω σαν να μην υπαρχει αυριο και μετα να πίνω καθαρτικά ... :( 

Να εχετε μια ομορφη μερα 😊☺😊🤗

----------


## Flower_ed

Σας παρακαλω βοηθήστε με , πως μπορω να το ελέγξω όλο αυτο. Πείτε μου μια γνώμη , συγγνωμη που ειμαι κουραστική απλα, θελω απεγνωσμένα να ηρεμηςω και να γίνω οπως παλιά χαμογελαστή και ήρεμη κι οχι να μη βγαίνω καθολου απο το σπιτι. Θελω να πω οχι σ όλο αυτο και να ηρεμηςω εγω μεσα μου. Σας παρακαλω πείτε μου , κατι που βοηθάει... Εσυ πως το αντιμετωπίσετε;;;


Σας ευχαριστω ας με βοηθησει κάποιος :(

----------


## eleni1986

Flower φοβάμαι ότι κανείς από εμάς δεν μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει... Χρειάζεσαι δραστική βοήθεια, όχι λόγια και συμβουλές που σε 5 λεπτά ξεχνάς. Αν δεν καταλάβεις την καταστροφή που έρχεται δεν θα μπορέσεις να ξεκινήσεις την προσπάθεια να λυτρωθείς. Πόσο καιρό συμβαίνει αυτό και σε ποια ηλικία είσαι? Το βάρος σου? Μην νομίζεις όλοι εδώ με τις διατροφικές μας διαταραχές παλεύουμε αλλά τουλάχιστον κάνουμε την προσπάθειά μας.

----------


## maria030

Γεια σου ...
Πρώτα απ όλα πρέπει να χαλαρώσεις για να μπορέσεις να βοηθήσεις τον εαυτό σου...
Καταλαβαίνεις βέβαια πως με τα καθαρτικά τον πρόβλημα μεγαλώνει... Δεν είσαι μόνη σου εδω είμαστε πολλοί με παρόμοια προβλήματα ... Έχεις μιλήσει σε κάποιον γι αυτό?
Να σου τονίζω δε οτι δεν λύνεται απο τη μια στιγμή στην άλλη...
Θες πραγματικά να βοηθηθείς? Απευθύνσου σε κάποιον ψυχοθεραπευτή η σε κέντρο ειδικό για ΔΠΤ που οι υπηρεσίες παρέχονται δωρεάν 

Θέλεις να μας πεις ηλικία ύψος βάρος και λίγα πράγματα για σένα? Ποσο καιρό το αντιμετωπίζεις αυτό ?

----------


## Flower_ed

Καλησπέρα σας, σας ευχαριστω πολυ για την ανταπόκριση σας. Ειμαι 26 χρονων , έχω ύψος 1,70 και ειμαι 73 κιλά , θελω να σας πω οτι πάντα ήμουν στα 50-52 κιλά. Και ξαφνικά εξαιτίας του γεγονότος οτι έτρωγα μονο γλυκά για 2 συνεχόμενα χρονια και πέταγα το φαγητο έβαλα αυτά τα κιλά , τα οποία πραγματικα εχω τρελαθεί, δε βγαίνω. Δε θελω να κανω σχεση γιατι ντρέπομαι. Το αντιμετωπίζω 4 χρονια , , εχω απευθυνθεί σε διατροφολόγο και ειχα χαςει καποια κιλά αλλα αγχώνομαι και καταλήγω στα ίδια . Το κεφάλι μου τα φταίει ολα το ξέρω μίλησα στους δικούς μου και προσπαθούν να με στηρίξουν . Πως να ηρεμηςω ;; Το ξέρω οτι με καταλαβαίνετε;; Τι να κανω ;; Θελω να γίνω το γελαστό και χαρούμενο κορίτσι που η,Όθων πάντα...

----------


## eleni1986

Θέλεις να γίνεις το γελαστό και χαρούμενο κορίτσι που ήσουν.. Ξέρεις τι χρειάζεσαι, ξέρεις ποιος είναι ο στόχος σου. Αυτό που πρέπει να κάνεις είναι η αρχή. 
Κακώς δεν βγαίνεις, κακώς δεν έχεις κοινωνική ζωή.. Γιατί ? Για μερικά κιλά, που πραγματικά όταν το θελήσεις χάνονται? Δεν αξίζει τον κόπο κορίτσι μου.
Βρες ενδιαφέροντα σε παρακαλώ, κάνε νέες γνωριμίες. Σκέψου τις καταστροφικές επιπτώσεις που έχουν οι εμετοί στο σώμα σου, στην υγεία σου.
Δηλαδή οι κακές σκέψεις μπορούν να είναι πάνω από τα θέλω και την ευτυχία σου? Δεν νομίζω.... Φίλες έχεις? Δουλεύεις , σπουδάζεις? Πως γεμίζεις την ημέρα σου?

----------


## Flower_ed

Νιώθω χάλια οταν μου λενε οτι παχύνα πολυ και να κοιτάω να περνώ πάντα το πιο ελαφρύ για να μην παχύνα κι αλλο και γιατι δεν μπορω να φορέσω τα ρούχα μου . Έκανα μεταπτυχιακο και δουλεύω σε ενα φροντιστηριο η αλήθεια όμως ειναι οτι συνέβη κατι μου άλλαξε τη ζωη και θελω να το ξεπεράσω και να ειμαι οπως πριν όσο τπτ αλλο , γιατι το όριστηκα οτι θα τα καταφέρω . Το εχω ανάγκη να αλλαξω αυτη τη στιγμη όσο τπτ αλλο στη ζωη μου. Ειχα φτάσει να εχω γυναικολογικά προβλήματα , απουσία εμμονής ρήσης για ενάμιση χρόνο καθώς δεν έτρωγα φαγητο και έλειπαν τα συστατικά απο τον οργανισμό αν και ειχα γινει μπαλόνι στα κιλά κανεις δεν το είχε καταλάβει απο τους κοντινούς μου. Περασα παρα παρα πολυ δυσκολα παραλίγο να καταστρέψω το έντερο μου ,μάλλον απο τα πολλα καθαρτικά. Φίλες εχω αλλα εχω απομακρυνθεί πολυ , γιατι ντρέπομαι , δεν ειμαι εγω. Θελω να απαγκιστρωθω απ όλο αυτο... Θελω να χάσω τα κιλά μου ... Απορρύθμισα το θυρεοειδή μου ... 

Συγγνωμη για τη μακρηγορία.. Και πάλι σας ευχαριστω

----------


## eleni1986

Flower στην ζωή, χωρίς να ευθυνόμαστε εμείς, συμβαίνουν πράγματα που καλούμαστε να αντιμετωπίσουμε και να ξεπεράσουμε. Ποτέ δεν είναι εύκολο, ποτέ δεν γίνεται πάντα και εντελώς. Όμως, όλοι μας στην ζωή, έχουμε ανθρώπους ή καταστάσεις για να κρατηθούμε και να δίνουν ευχάριστη νότα στην ζωή μας. Έχεις την δουλειά σου, είσαι ένα έξυπνο και καλλιεργημένο άτομο από όσο καταλαβαίνω από τον τρόπο γραφής σου, μπορείς ακόμα να διορθώσεις τα θέματα υγείας που έχουν προκληθεί. Τα γυναικολογικά ξεπερνιούνται, με την κατάλληλη αγωγή, και ο θυρεοειδής ρυθμίζεται. Ξέρω φαντάζουν βουνό αυτήν την στιγμή, αλλά θα περάσει ο καιρός και αυτά θα έχουν αντιμετωπισθεί. Πίστεψέ με.
Όσο για όσους σου λένε, ότι πάχυνες.. Πιστεύεις ότι είσαι η μόνη? Πόσοι άνθρωποι παχαίνουν και πόσοι αδυνατίζουν? Κάνε μια προσέγγιση στις φίλες σου, να δεις πως ζουν και να αρχίσεις να μπαίνεις σε νέους ρυθμούς. Κάθε αρχή και δύσκολη, αλλά ο δρόμος που παίρνεις είναι μονόδρομος! Βρες μια διέξοδο!!!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Γειά σου, Λουλουδένια!
Προφανώς χρειάζεσαι βοήθεια ειδικού για να διαχειριστείς τις αλλαγές που συνέβησαν σε κείνο το γελαστό κορίτσι, 
που νοσταλγείς. Υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος που σε εμποδίζει να το κάνεις; Δε θεωρείς πως μετά από τέσσερα χρόνια 
ίσως ήρθε η ώρα να δοκιμάσεις κάτι διαφορετικό; Ο οργανισμός σου φαίνεται πλέον να σε εκλιπαρεί για βοήθεια. 
Σου μιλούσε, σου φώναζε, τώρα σου ουρλιάζει. Σε οφελεί σε κάτι να μην τον ακούς; Αναρρωτήθηκες ποτέ;

----------


## Flower_ed

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ για τα καλα σας λόγια ...!! Ο θάνατος ειναι μια πολυ επώδυνη διαδικασία για τους ανθρώπους που μένουν πισω ειδικά αν ειναι το πιο κοντινό άτομο στη ζωη σου κι οταν θα έδινες τα πάντα να ειναι δίπλα σου.. Αλλα τπτ... 
Θα μπορούσατε να με βοηθήσατε ;;εσείς το αντιμετωπίσατε;; Θελω να το καταφέρω για αυτο το άτομο και για μένα... Δεν εχω όρεξη για τπτ , μονο γλυκά κι ούτε φαγητο πολυ... Αλλα θελω πολυ , παρα πολυ να ξεπεράσω αυτο το σκόπελο του μυαλού μου , γιατι ειναι η αιτία που χανω τις καλύτερες στιγμές.. Τα κιλά πως θα χαθούν;;που απελπίζομαι !!!

----------


## Flower_ed

Nadine δεν με εμποδίζει κανεις απολύτως απεναντίας οι δικοί μου άνθρωποι ειναι δίπλα μ σε ο,τι κι αν χρειαστώ... Θελω να προσπαθήσω , να το αλλαξω για να μη με ξαναπιάσει . Πηγαίνω σε διατροφολόγο προασπθωνυας να χάσω αυτά τα κιλά που με εχουν τρελάνει .. Εχω διαβασει βιβλία ψυχολογίας κι ξέρω οτι ειναι καθαρά παιχνίδια του μυαλού καθώς επίσης ποιος θα μου τα βάλει στο μυαλο...πως να ηρεμηςω;;; Οχι απλα ειχα πέσει.. Το ξέρω εχετε απόλυτο δικό ειναι μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα για αυτο ζήτησα τη βοήθεια σας, την άποψη σας , ίσως είχατε να μου προτείνεται κατι διαφορετικό ... Σας παρακαλω υπαρχει τρόπος να τα χάσω και ειναι πάλι ήρεμη και γελαστή;;

----------


## NADINE_ed

Λυπάμαι πολύ για την απώλειά σου...Ακούγεται τυπικό στο βαθμό του ότι δε γνωριζόμαστε,
αλλά έχω χάσει κι εγώ το πιο αγαπημένο μου άτομο και μπορώ να καταλάβω τη δυναμική του πένθους.
Είναι τεράστια η αλλαγή, η ζωή μετά, η ζωή χωρίς...Ειδικά αν μιλούμε για το πρόσωπο στο οποίο
απευθυνόμαστε για στήριξη και παρηγοριά στα δύσκολα και λείπει τώρα στα δυσκολότερα από ποτέ,
είναι ανεκπλήρωτο αρχικά τουλαχιστον το κενό. Αν μιλάμε για τη μητέρα, για τον/την τροφό, το να καταφύγουμε
στην τροφή όσο αναζητούμε κάποια ανακούφιση, δεν ακούγεται καθολου τυχαία επιλογή... Κι αν επιπρόσθετα
της θλίψης σου, επιβαρύνεσαι με το άγχος να τα καταφέρεις και για κείνον/η , αντιλαμβάνεσαι πόσο μεγάλο βάρος
έχεις στις πλάτες σου και πόσα πολλά ζητήματα καλείσαι να διαχειριστείς, προσαρμοζόμενη ταυτόχρονα 
σε νέα σκληρά δεδομένα...Το να ασχολείσαι με τα κιλά εν μέσω όλων αυτών των συναισθημάτων
φαίνεται να έχει νόημα για σένα, κάπου να σε εξυπηρετεί κι είναι απόλυτα σεβαστό.
Κανείς μας όμως εδώ δεν μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει πέρα του να σε ακούσει.
Χρειάζεσαι ουσιαστικότερη υποστήριξη κι εύχομαι να σου την εξασφαλίσεις!
Όσο νωρίτερα τόσο το καλύτερο! Καλή δύναμη με όλα, Λουλουδένια!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Όσο σου έγραφα, απάντησες εντωμεταξύ...
Να διευκρινήσω πως όταν έλεγα τι σε εμποδίζει, αναφερόμουν σε σένα,
σε δικούς σου ενδεχόμενους φόβους κι όχι σε άλλο πρόσωπο που σε αποτρέπει.
Τα βιβλία αυτοβοήθειας πολλές φορές εξυπηρετούν στο να κατανοήσουμε καλύτερα
αυτό που μας συμβαίνει, ωστόσο δεν εξασφαλίζουν και τη γνώση του τρόπου επίτευξης
της επιθυμητής αλλαγής. Προσωπικά δε με βρίσκει σύμφωνη η απόδοση στα παιχνίδια του μυαλού.
Υπάρχει σοβαρός λόγος που κάνουμε ό,τι κάνουμε, που αποφεύγουμε ό,τι αποφεύγουμε,
έχει σημαντικό νόημα για μας, βάσει των εμπειρικών μας βιωμάτων κι ειδικά υπό ψυχοπιεστικές συνθήκες.
Με τη βοήθεια της ψυχοθεραπείας μπορείς να κάνεις τις πολύτιμες συνδέσεις που θα σε βοηθήσουν
να κατανοήσεις καλύτερα αυτό που περνάς καθώς και να βρεις νέες οπτικές θέασης που θα σε λυτρώσουν
από τη δίνη ενός φαύλου κύκλου, που δείχνει να μη λειτουργεί καθόλου βοηθητικά για σένα. Σκέψου το.

----------


## Flower_ed

Μιλαμε για τον μπαμπά μου , του ειχα τεράστια αδυναμία γιατι ειναι ο κιαλυτερος μπαμπας που θα μπορουσα να εχω. Θελω να τα χάσω και γι αυτόν πανω απ ολα και για μένα. Να ξεκόλλησε απ όλο αυτά που με βασανίζει της το μυαλο. Προσπαθώ να εκλογίκευση την όλη κατασταση και ςγραψα στο φόρουμ γιατι πιστευω οτι με τη συζήτηση και την ανατροφοδότηση απο άτομα που ίσως περνούν την ίδια ή παρεμφερή κατασταση με μένα ίσως εχουν καποια άλλη οπτική. Πλέον εχω κόψει τα καθαρτικά γιατι έχοντας δει ολα τα σημάδια του οργανισμού δεν ηθελα να αρρωστήσω χωρις αρρώστια και να στενοχωρήσω την οικογένεια μου. Nadine μου σε ευχαριστω , ελπίζω να εισαι καλα και θυμάσαι το άτομο αυτο με αγάπη. Δεν μπορω να κρύψω οτι εχω υπρβολικο άγχος. Αγχώνομαι οτι δε θα μπορω να βαλω σε τάξη τον εαυτο μου ουφ... Και χανω τις καλύτερες στιγμές..

----------


## eleni1986

Χαίρομαι πολύ που έχεις σταματήσει τα καθαρτικά. Ελπίζω να το εννοείς και να το τηρήσεις. Η απώλεια είναι τεράστια, δεν έχω κάτι να πω, λυπάμαι πραγματικά. Εύχομαι να βρεις την δύναμη που χρειάζεσαι για να σταθείς στα πόδια σου.

----------


## Flower_ed

Αυτό ψάχνω να βρω , να καταλάβω όλο αυτο που εχει συμβει. Να σταθώ στα πόδια μου αλλα πραγματικα χρειάζομαι να το κανω όλο αυτο γιατι τον στενοχωρούσε παρα πολυ να με βλέπει να κλαίω και να παραπονιέμαι συνέχεια για την εμφάνιση μου. Δε θελω να συνεχίζω να τον στενοχωρώ αν με βλέπει θελω να με δει οπως ήμουν , η γλυκιά του κόρη. Σε ευχαριστω Eleni μου, ναι τα εχω σταματήσει και δε θελω να α ξαναπιώ. Απλα τώρα πίνω πολλούς καφέδες που πριν δεν έπινα καν. Εχω ενα τεράστιο ΄΄πλακώμα ,στενοχώρια και άγχος .... Δεν ξέρω τι να κανω πραγματικα ...!! Εσυ είχες καποιο αντίστοιχο προβλημα;;

----------


## eleni1986

Flower μου όχι δεν έχω βιώσει κάποια τέτοια απώλεια και τρέμω στην ιδέα, έχω και εγώ μεγάλη αδυναμία στον μπαμπά μου, είναι τόσο δύσκολο, είμαι σίγουρη. Όμως μικρή μου, σκέψου, έχεις κάνει ήδη ένα βήμα, έκοψες τα καθαρτικά, ένα ακόμα βήμα, προσπαθείς να βρεις ένα μικρό στήριγμα, είσαι εδώ, γράφεις, μιλάμε, χωρίς ενοχές για ό,τι μας βαραίνει, δεν έχεις μόνο άρνηση λοιπόν.
Θέλω να προσπαθήσεις να κάνεις θετικές και αισιόδοξες σκέψεις, όταν το μυαλό σκέφτεται αρνητικά να το απωθείς και να σκέφτεσαι το ακριβώς αντίθετο.
Είσαι ένα γλυκό κορίτσι, δεν παύεις ποτέ να είσαι, αλλά πρέπει να προχωρήσεις, να δώσεις την ευκαιρία στον εαυτό σου να ξανανιώσει χαρούμενος, ευτυχισμένος.
Θέλεις να χάσεις βάρος, το καταλαβαίνω, πήρες κιλά που δεν είχες. Τα γλυκά είναι απαγορευμένα σε μια σωστή διατροφή, το ξέρουμε όλοι.
Εγώ κλείνω 5 μήνες που τα έχω βγάλει από την ζωή μου, υπάρχουν φορές που μου λείπουν, φορές που δεν μου λείπουν, φορές που τα χρειάζομαι έντονα και πότε υποκύπτω, πότε τα καταφέρνω.
Δεν θέλω να ξαναδώ το σώμα μου στα κιλά που ήμουν, αλλά έχω συνηθίσει κιόλας πλέον. Τίποτα δεν είναι αδύνατον, θέληση χρειάζεται.

----------


## Flower_ed

Ευχομαι ολοψυχα να μη το περάσεις όλο απο.. Πονάει παρα παρα παρα παρα πολυ.. Ναι πιστευω οτι θα βοηθησει η ανταλλαγή συναισθημάτων κι απόψεων πανω σ αυτο το θεμα.. Εγω τρεφομουν μονο με γλυκά ο,τι έβρισκα και εννοείται ολα αυτά κρυφά.. Πως τα κατάφερες;; Εχεις χαςει κιλά;; Δεν ξέρω γιατι ποτε δεν έτρωγα γλυκά αλλα εκεί έπεσα με τα μούτρα.., πως να τα χάσω , χωρις να αγχώνομαι;;είχες κι εσυ υπερφαγία επεισόδια;

----------


## eleni1986

Ναι πάντα ήμουν υπέρβαρη, συνήθως από 96 μέχρι 105 στη χειρότερη, όμως το καλοκαίρι ζυγίστηκα και ήμουν 110,4 κιλά. Έτρωγα και πάχαινα, κυρίως παγωτά και γλυκά, και κυρίως το βράδυ που γύριζα από την δουλειά μου, ήταν σαν αγχολυτικό. Από τις 20 Ιουνίου ξεκίνησα δίαιτα, και σήμερα είμαι 93,7 κιλά. Έχω χάσει περίπου 17 κιλά, και σκοπεύω να συνεχίσω μέχρι τα 85. Φυσικά είχα υπερφαγικά αλλά όχι βουλιμικά επεισόδια και όταν λέω υπερφαγικά εννοώ πχ 2 πίτες σουβλάκι και μια βάφλα μετά ή μεγάλες μερίδες ή μισό κιλό παγωτό. Τόσο ώστε να σκάσω. 
Πλέον είμαι πιο συγκρατημένη και ξέρω ότι τα γλυκά δεν επιτρέπονται πέρα από μια φορά την εβδομάδα. Έχω βρει εναλλακτικούς τρόπους όμως, όπως δημητριακά με σοκολάτα ή φρυγανιές με μαρμελάδα και τις απεριόριστες ποσότητες τις έχω αφήσει πίσω μου. Εύχομαι να συνεχιστεί αυτό και στο μέλλον.

----------


## Flower_ed

Καλημέρα , 

Καταρχάς θελω να σου πω ενα μεγάλο μπράβο που τα κατάφερες κι εννοείται οτι πρεπει να συνεχίσεις και να χάσεις ολα τα κιλά που θελεις και να δεις τον εαυτο σου διαφορετικά. Σε ποσο χρονικό διάστημα έχασες τα κιλά αυτά;; Πηγές σε διατροφολόγο ή απο μονή σου;; Τι σκεφτοσουν και έδιωξες τα γλυκά απο τη ζωη σου;; Πιστευω οτι αν το πάρεις αποφαση εννοείται και θα συνεχιστεί να εισαι καλα και να μην εχεις εκρήξεις υπερφαγίας. Θελω παρα παρα πολυ να καταφέρω κατι τετοιο πως απαγκιστρωθηκες απο τα γλυκά;; Εγω αγχώνομαι μεχρι αν θα χάσω, γι αυτο απευθύνθηκα και εστειλα και εδω , για να δω άλλες απόψεις , μήπως ηρεμηςω.

----------


## maria030

Flower λυπάμαι για την απώλεια σου !!!! Δεν θα σου πω κάτι περισσότερο για αυτό γιατί πιστεύω οτι λόγια παρηγοριάς ειναι περιττά ...
Στο θέμα σου τώρα ... Όπως είπα και σε προηγούμενο ποστ τίποτα δεν γίνεται από τη μια στιγμή άλλη ..
Αφορμή για το ξεκίνημα αυτής της κατάστασης ίσως ήταν κάποιο γεγονός ... Όμως η αφετηρία βρίσκεται αλλού.. Ίσως η αιτια δεν ειναι μόνο μια ... Η αλυσίδα έχει πολλούς κρίκους...
Διακρίνω μια άρνηση να απευθυνθείς κάπου σε ειδικό? 
Για την ιστορία να σου πω ότι είμαι υπερφαγικη χωρις να παίρνω καθαρτικά ευτυχώς και ευτυχώς για σένα που τα σταμάτησες!!! Ήμουν σχεδόν προς την έξοδο αυτού του εφιάλτη όμως κάποια προβλήματα που έχω αναφέρει μου ξύπνησαν το κακό μου εαυτό ...
Τα επεισόδια ειναι εκεί για να σου χτυπήσουν καμπανάκι για κάποιους λόγους κρυφούς που μόνο με βοήθεια μπορείς να λύσεις το γρίφο ...
Δίαιτα σε φάση που είσαι δεν μπορείς να κάνεις στο λέω εκ πείρας το μόνο που θα καταφέρεις ειναι ο γνωστός φαύλος κύκλος.. Ένας διατροφολογις απο μόνος του δεν μπορεί να βοηθήσει όσο ένας ειδικός που θα σε βοηθήσει να κοιτάξεις καλυτέρα..
Προτείνω συνδυασμό με έμφαση στο δεύτερο γιατί το πρώτο και η σωστή διατροφή θα έρθει μετα ...
Η απόφαση φυσικά ειναι δικη σου και εύχομαι να πάρεις τη σωστή ...
Όπως και να χει εδω είμαστε όλοι ...

----------


## Flower_ed

Maria μου σε ευχαριστω.. Εχω σκεφτει οτι η ζωη εχει τόση αξία που θα πρεπει να περνάμε με τον καλυτερο τροπο τις μερες μας κι οχι να τρέχουμε σε φάρμακα κι όλο αυτο... Η αλήθεια ειναι οτι εχω μιλήσει δυο φορες με ψυχολόγο και μου είπε κανεις δε θα με βοηθησει αν εγω δε βοηθήσω τον εαυτο μου και αποφανθηκαμε οτι επειδη λογαριάζω περισσότερους τους άλλους κι οχι εμένα αφήνω και μαζεύω πολλα μεσα μου , για να μην χαλάσω την καρδιά των άλλων και ολα ξεκινούν απο τη χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση ... Δεν αρνούμαι να παω απλα , θελω να το προσπαθήσω λιγο μονή μου. Μιλώντας με σας βρισκω δύναμη και πιστευω οτι θα το καταφέρω... Πολλές φορες πίεζα τον εαυτο μου για να μην κανω και να μην πω πολλα πραγματα , οποτε μετα απο καιρό μίλησα στους γονείς μου . Με αγχώνει όλη η κατασταση πως κατάφερες και ηρεμήσεις ;;; Μου είπαν να ξεκινήσω δραστηριοτητες... Αλλα μετα απο αυτο που έγινε δεν ειχα όρεξη... Δεν μπορω να πάρω τα πόδια μου ... Συγγνωμη που σας κουράζω μ ολα αυτά... :crazy:

----------


## maria030

Ποιος μίλησε για φάρμακα ? Δεν σου πρότεινα να πας σε ψυχίατρο που θα δώσει φάρμακα αλλα σε έναν ψυχοθεραπευτή που ειδικεύεται σε αυτά ... Στις ΔΠΤ δεν δίνονται φάρμακα πλην εξαιρέσεων που συνυπάρχουν κι άλλες παθήσεις η διαταραχές ...
Έχεις συνδέσει τον ψυχολόγο -ψυχοθεραπευτή με την τρέλα... Μεγσ λάθος ..
Συζήτησες με κάποιο ψυχολόγο δύο πράγματα και σε αυτό που συμφωνώ ειναι ότι όντως αν δεν θες εσυ να βοηθηθείς κανένας δεν θα το κάνει .. Η χαμηλή αυτοπεποίθηση η ο ρόλος του θύματος δεν είναι η μόνη απάντηση σε αυτό ...
Θα στο πω ωμά ίσως σκληρά ... Μόνη σου δεν θα οδηγηθείς στην θεραπεία μπορεί να υπάρξουν φορές που δεν θα κάνεις επεισόδιο .. Ποσο νομίζεις οτι θα κρατήσει? Δυο μέρες , μια εβδομάδα , τρεις ? Μετα θα επιστρέψει δυνατότερο απο πριν ... Αν θες να ζεις έτσι είναι επιλογή σου ..
Εγω ακολούθησα το δρόμο της ψυχοθεραπείας που εινσι χρονοβόρα .. Αλλά λυτρωτική... Μέσα από αυτή ξετυλίγεις το κουβάρι βρίσκεις τις απαντήσεις και ειναι η αρχή για τη θεραπεία ...
Θέλει ΧΡΟΝΟ ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ ΕΠΙΜΟΝΗ .. Δεν λύνεται απο τη μια στιγμή στην άλλη όπως νομίζεις ...Εσυ θέλεις άμεσα αποτελέσματα δεν γίνεται όμως να τα έχεις ... Για λίγο ίσως σου αρκεί?
Δυο χρόνια προσπάθησα μόνη μου με τεράστια αποτυχία ... 
Εκτός από ιδιώτες υπάρχουν και κέντρα με δωρεάν παροχές ...
Φυσικά δε να σημειώσω ότι αν δεν είσαι θετική σε όλο αυτό και με πλήρη αυτογνωσία και κατανόηση όλης της διαδικασίας δεν θα έχεις και ανάλογα αποτελέσματα ... Θα πέσεις πολλές φορές κατά τη διάρκεια αλλα αν δεν βρεις τη δύναμη να σηκωθείς δεν θα ξεφύγεις ποτε ..

Μπορεί να ειμαι αυστηρή αυτή ειναι όμως η αλήθεια ... 
Αλλα κανείς δεν κάνει κάτι με το ζόρι .. Ο καθένας ειναι υπεύθυνος για τον εαυτό του και πολύ περισσότερο σε σοβαρές διαταραχές όπως αυτή...
Ελπίζω να μη μου θυμώσεις !!! Η παραπάνω έκθεση ειναι για το καλό σου !!! Ο παλιός κάτι παραπάνω ξέρει :grin:

Και φυσικά δεν κουράζεις κανέναν κι να μην το ξαναπείς αυτό

----------


## Angel_dreamer

Flower σε νιωθω απολυτα...όπως κι όλοι όσοι περνάνε παρόμοια κατάσταση. Στη ζωή δυστυχώς δεν είναι όλα ρόδινα κι αυτό είναι κάτι που το εχεισ καταλάβει κι εσύ..Επειδή κι εγώ ταλαιπωρούμαι με αυτό 4 χρόνια κοντά θα ήθελα πολύ αν βεβαίως θέλεις κ εσυ να συζητήσουμε κ με κάποιον άλλον τρόπο.Πιστεύω ότι θα μας κάνει καλό :). Πάντως όπως είπαν κ τα κορίτσια όλα στο μυαλό είναι.κ πολύ σημαντικό ρόλο παίζει η ψυχολογία. Τους τελευταίους δύο μήνες ενώ ήμουν στα κιλά που ήθελα και ενω ειχα περασει ενα υπέροχο καλοκαίρι πήρα την κάτω βόλτα με αποτέλεσμα να ξαναπάρω κάποια κιλά κ η ψυχολογία μ να είναι συνέχεια πεσμένη...όμως πιστεύω ότι πάντα υπάρχει τρόπος να ξανασηκωθουμε.ακόμα κι αν έχουμε πιάσει πάτο...ψάξε κ βρες αυτή τη δύναμη.

----------


## Flower_ed

Πραγματικα το χρειάζομαι όλο αυτο. Δε με πειραζει , εχεις δικιο ειναι η πραγματικότητα. Θελω να πειθαρχισω εχω ανάγκη για μένα να το κανω αυτο . Δε γινεται να ταράζομαι και να σκέφτομαι συνέχεια αυτά. Ειχα στείλει μήνυμα σε ενα μη κερδοσκοπικό οργανισμό για διατροφικές διαταραχές αλλα κανένας δε μου απάντησε. Θελω να φύγω απ όλο αυτο , ίσως ειμαι απεγνωσμένη το ξέρω ειμαι παρα παρα πολυ. Ναι το ξέρω οτι σε κάθε συναισθηματική μετάπτωση θα γυρίζει γιατι ειναι λαβύρινθος , δε θελω να χάσω αλλο χρόνο... Οχι δε το αντέχω.. Η ζωη ειναι έξω κι οχι μεσα στο σπιτι τρώγοντας μερεντα κεικ κουλούρια κρουασάν. Υπομονή μετα απο τοσο καιρό δεν εχω . Επιμονή και πειθαρχία πως να αποκτήσω;;; 

Δε θυμώνω ετσι, θυμώνω με μένα ... :(

----------


## Flower_ed

Angel όσο διάστημα ταλαιπωρούμαι κι εγω , πως κατάφερες να χάσεις αυτά τα κιλά;;; Πως θα μπορούσαμε να μιλήσουμε ;;; Ναι εννοείται γιατι κατι θα μπορούσαμε να δώσουμε και να αλλάξουμε μυαλο ειναι πολυ δύσκολο οπως λενε και τα κορίτσια.. Θυμώνω μαζι μου που δεν μπορω να πειθαρχισω σε μένα... Γιατι πήρες την κατω βολτα;;

----------


## Angel_dreamer

Είναι πολύ απλό. Προσπαθούσα να βγαίνω έξω κ ναα κάνω διάφορες δραστηριοτητες.πχ βόλτες κολύμπι.κ αν έκανα βουλιμικο επεισόδιο κρατούσε το πολύ Μια μέρα αντε δύο καθε δυο βδομαδεσ.κ επισησ εκανα κ γυμναστικη.ΤΏΡΑ έχω καταλήξει να κάνω τρία επεισόδια την βδομάδα. Κ με την ψυχολογία π έχω τώρα δν εχω όρεξη ούτε κ για γυμναστική. Αν δν είχα κ τισ υποχρεώσεις με τη σχολή θα ήμουν όλη μέρα στο σπίτι να ετρωγα ότι βλακεια εβρισκα .ούτε κι εγώ δν το αντέχω..Θέλω να ξεφύγω απ όλο αυτό. Αλλά δυστυχως η μαρια έχει δίκιο. Δν υπάρχει σ αυτό μια γρήγορη κ άμεση λύση. .είναι μακρύς ο δρόμος. Κ μόνες μασ δν μπορούμε να το ξεπεράσουμε. .το πολύ να αντέξεις ένα μήνα. .

----------


## eleni1986

Flower εγώ όταν ξεκίνησα να κάνω δίαιτα, δέχτηκα ισχυρές πιέσεις από την οικογένειά μου, και δεν είχα άλλη επιλογή, στα κιλά που ήμουν, δυσκολευόμουν να δέσω τα κορδόνια στα παπούτσια μου.. Έπρεπε κάτι να κάνω. 5 μήνες σχεδόν και γλυκό δεν έχω φάει, γιατί φοβάμαι μήπως κυλήσω και δεν θέλω.
Εσύ είσαι διαφορετική περίπτωση, εσύ κορίτσι μου πέρασες μια μεγάλη απώλεια, που δεν ξεπερνιέται ποτέ, μαθαίνεις μόνο να ζεις με αυτό. Δεν ξέρω τον τρόπο. Ειλικρινά, δεν πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος. Χρειάζεται θέληση όμως, για τις όμορφες στιγμές που σε περιμένουν, είναι ωραία η ζωή, σκέψου ότι θα σου δοθεί η ευκαιρία να γνωρίσεις έναν άνθρωπο να αγαπήσεις, να κάνεις οικογένεια ίσως.
Υπάρχουν χαρές που πρέπει να ζήσεις, τις αξίζεις και με το παραπάνω για όσα πέρασες.
Άρχισε να έχεις κάποια κοινωνική ζωή, κάνε μια επικοινωνία με τις φίλες σου, άρχισε να βγαίνεις.. Θέλω να σε ρωτήσω, αδέλφια έχεις? Στηρίζετε ο ένας τον άλλον?

----------


## Flower_ed

Angel μου σε καταλαβαινω απόλυτα. ... Ζω ακριβώς το ίδιο πράγμα. Φόβο για να μη με πιάσεις κανεις να τρώω ετσι κατι το οποίο σιγα σιγα το ξεπερνάω . Έχασες πολλα κιλά;;; Δε θα μας βοηθησει όλο αυτο χειρότερα γινόμαστε... Δεν ειναι κρίμα να βάλεις τα κιλά που με κόπο έχασες;;τι σου δυμβαινει κι άλλαξε ετσι;; Καλυτερα να ξεκινήσεις να βγεις να αλλαξεις παρα παραστάσεις... Αν δεν αλλάξουμε , βουλιάζουμε.... Δε γινεται.. Ναι το ξέρω οτι θα ειναι ένας φαύλος κύκλος.. Θα γυρίζουμε να ψάχνουμε την ουρά μας.. Εσυ εχεις επισκεφτεί καποιον ψυχοθεραπευτή;; 

Ελένη μου καλα έκανες και τα έχασες , η οικογένεια ειναι το πιο σημαντικό πράγμα κι ειδικά να σε στηρίζει. Ναι εχω αδερφη , με στηρίζει και προσπαθεί αλλα εγω πάλιαγχωνομαι και τα θαλασσωνω. Θέληση εχω , δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς ποσο. Υπομονή δεν εχω , εχω κουραστεί απο μένα , να μην μπορω να πειθαρχισω σε. Μένα... Δε γινεται ... Δε με στηρίζει κανεις σ αυτη την απώλεια και νιώθω μονή μου... Ίσως τις κούρασα που δεν έβγαινα μαζι τους.. Τι να πω;;

----------


## Angel_dreamer

φόβος για όλα :).έχασα 4 με 5 κιλά.αρκετά ικανοποιητικά για μένα..ωστοσο όπως είπες αυτά τα κιλά μπορώ να τα ξαναπαρω πολυ γρηγορα.και μετα φοβάμαι να βγω απ το σπιτι μηπως κ παρατηρησουν πως παχυνα ξανα..κι ολο αυτο συνεχιζεται.
Αν ηξερα πραγματικα θα το αντιμετωπιζα :P.δεν ξερω.ισως οι πολλες υποχρεωσεις;ισως επειδη ημουν πολλες ωρες εκτος σπιτιου κ μετα ερχομουν κ δν μπορουσα να συγκρατηθω στο φαγητο; ισως επειδη δεν ειχα ενα συγκεκριμενο προγραμμα οπως το καλοκαιρι; ισως επειδη το αντιμετωπιζω μονη μου; πολλα ειναι.]σκεφτομαι να παω στην ψυχολογο του πανεπιστημιου μου.αλλα δειλιάζω. οχι δν εχω επισκεφτει ακομα κάποιον ειδικο.παντα πιστευα οτι μπορουσα να το ξεπερασω μονη αλλα ζουσα μεσα σε μια ψευδαισθηση.αν μπορεις πηγαινε.μη περιμενεις απο σενα.:) χρειαζεσαι κ καποιον διπλα σου σ αυτη τη διαδρομη.μην αφηνεις τα χρονια να περνανε ετσι.εχεις χαραμισει ηδη 4 χρονια.αρκετα δεν ειναι;

----------


## maria030

Κορίτσια πολλα απο αυτά που περιγράφετε μου φαίνονται οικεία ..
Σε όλους τους υπερφαγικους -βουλιμικους η διαδικασία ( αν εξαιρέσεις καθαρτικά και εμέτους) ειναι ίδια .. Τα συναισθήματα και οι ενοχές και οι τύψεις και ο φαύλος κύκλος που δεν σταματάει ποτε !!!
Μια παρατήρηση μάλλον δύο 


Angel δεν χρειάζεται ένας οποιοσδήποτε ψυχολόγος αλλα κάποιος ειδικός ψυχοθεραπευτής στις ΔΠΤ όπως και αντίστοιχα ένας τέτοιος διατροφολόγος...
Flower την υπομονή πρέπει να την ξαναβρείς γιατί είμαι ενα από τα απαραίτητα συστατικά για την λύση..

Σας καταλαβαίνω όσο δεν φαντάζεστε και "συμβουλεύω" απο την πλευρά της παθούσας με πολλές δυσκολίες ... 
Μην αφήνετε τα καλυτερα σας χρόνια να φευγουν έτσι !!!!

----------


## Flower_ed

Μαρία μου δεν ξερεις ποσο δικιο εχεις , τώρα ειναι τα νιάτα ...δεύτερη ζωη δεν εχει... Δε θελω να περάσουν και να λεω τι στο καλο έκανα, θελω να γίνω καλα και ήρεμη για τον μπαμπά μου. Ναι γιατι οποίος οποιοσδήποτε ψυχολόγος θα λεει να ψάξεις μεσα σου θα σου κανει μια γνωσιακή ή συμπεριφορική ψυχοθεραπεία ανάλογα... Θελω να τη βρω να ηρεμήσει το κεφάλι μου απο το άγχος και ολα αυτά τα ξεσπάσματα .. Πάντα ήμουν ήπιων τόνων χαλαρή θελω να επιστρέψω.. 

Angel μου , μη φοβάσαι αν το σκέφτεσαι συνέχεια θα συμβει . Γιατι ειμαστε ο,τι προκαλούμε.. Εισαι μικρό παιδι , μην την οατησεις σαν εμένα...βγες διασκέδασε μην ξεφεύγεις απο όλους κι απο ολα και εχεις στο τέλος μονο το φαγητο .. Δημιούργησε το μέλλον σου γιατι οπως λεει κι ο καζαντζακης 'εχεις τα πινέλα, εχεις τα χρώματα , ζωγράφισε τον παράδεισο και μπες μεσα.."" Ποσο νιώθω αυτο που λες.... Οχι όλοι παχαίνουν κι όλοι αδυνατίζουν .. Εμείς μπαίνουμε σ αυτο το παιχνίδι ..αγαπά τον εαυτο σου ειναι ο μόνος που θα μεινει , μεχρι το τέλος. Δεν ξέρω , σκέφτομαι να παω αλλα λιγο δύσκολο , κι απο άποψη οικονομικών. Πρεπει να τα καταφέρουμε το χρωστάμε στον εαυτο μας και σε ολα όσα του εχουμε κανει...πως ξέσπασε όλο αυτο;; Εχεις βρει την αφορμή;;

----------


## maria030

Κανεις ενα τεράστιο λάθος !!! Πρώτα για σένα και μετά για τους άλλους ..
Ακομα και για τον μπαμπά σου που είχε και έχει και ξεχωριστή θέση στην καρδιά σου !!! Ειμαι σίγουρη ότι το ίδιο θα σου έλεγε ...
Θα γίνεις καλά για σένα !!!!

Μην ψάχνεις όμως δικαιολογίες για τον ειδικό ... Έτσι έκανα και εγω και έλεγα για το οικονομικό όμως υπάρχουν τέτοια κέντρα με ψυχοθεραπευτες που παρέχουν δωρεάν υποστήριξη ... 
Πάρε τηλέφωνο όχι μηνύματα μειλ και δεν ξέρω εγω τι άλλο !!!
Και η θεραπεία ακομα και αν είναι αυτή που ουσιαστικά αυτή ειναι θα σε βοηθήσει να δεις μέσα σου τις αιτίες και να καταλάβεις ποια πραγματικά εισαι ... Ένας καλός ψυχοθεραπευτής θα είναι ένας σωστός οδηγός που θα σε πάει απο τον καλύτερο δρόμο ( οχι απαραίτητα σύντομο γιατί είναι μια χρονοβόρα διαδικασία)
Αρκετός καιρός δεν έχει περάσει δεν νομίζεις ?


Αφήστε λοιπόν τις οποίες δικαιολογίες και πάρτε τη ζωή στα χέρια σας!!! Εσείς έχετε τη λύση μένει μόνο να το αποφασισετε και να βρείτε το σωστό άτομο γιατί αν δεν είναι τότε ναι θα χάσετε χρόνο και ελπίδες !!!!

----------


## Angel_dreamer

Συμφωνώ μαρια. Αλλά πραγματικά δεν ειναιι καθολου ευκολο.το ξερεις καλα κι εσυ.κ δν λεω οτι δεν αντιμετωπιζεται.Απλά ειναι πραγματικά δυσκολο.τερμα ομως η κλαψα.
Flower, η δικη μου περιπετεια ξεκινησε ενα καλοκαιρι οταν ειχα χασει πολλα κιλα κ ειχα φτασει στα 50. Δεν εβλεπα ποσο ειχα αδυνατισει. Επειδη ομως εκεινη τη περιοδο ειχα κ τις πανελληνιες, ενα απογευμα μου ρθε ορεξη για γλυκο..κι η κατασταση ξεφυγε. Το επομενο πρωι παρατηρησα οτι δεν ειχα παρει γραμμαριο. Αυτο γινοταν επι ενα μηνα. Σιγα σιγα ομως αρχιζα να παιρνω τα κιλα κ με το παραπανω. Κι απο τοτε εχω θεμα με τα κιλα μου. Μια αδυνατιζω μια παχαινω. 
Κι εσυ εχεις ολη τη ζωη μπροστα σου.Σε νιωθω κ ξερω πως σκεφτεσαι. Τι μου λεει τωρα αυτη; 
Κανε ενα ζεστο μπανιο, κοιμησου καλα κι αυριο θα εισαι καλυτερα. Ξαναπροσπαθησε. και γραφε μας κι εδω πως τα πηγαινεις.βαλε ενα στοχο. το χρωσταμε λοιπον στον εαυτο μας.

----------


## Flower_ed

Οι πανελλήνιες δεν ειναι και οτι καλυτερο οπως παρουσιάζονται. Ετσι κάπως ξεκίνησα κι εγω μετα απο ενα χωρισμό μιας σχέσης που κρατούσε χρονια και αρρώστιας κοντινού ανθρώπου κλίθηκα να αντιμετωπίσω όσα έπεφταν στο κεφάλι μου δεν έτρωγα τπτ και μετα απο λιγο ξέρω ξεκίνησε η υπερφαγία βουλιμία με συνοδεία σχεδόν καθημερινά καθαρτικων. Θα ψάξω , για να ξεκινήσω σωστή διατροφη και να καθαρίσω τα συναισθήματα μου απο τις ενοχές και την στενοχώρια.... Γιατι δεν το κανεις κι εσυ;; Απο αυριο κι ολας.;;;; Μην χάνεις μερα...δεν αξιζει να χάνουμε ούτε δευτερόλεπτο πραγματικα... Μου κανει καλο , παρα πολυ που μιλάω σε άτομα που με νιώθουν πραγματικα... 

Μαρια , εχεις απόλυτο δικιο . Θα ψάξω πάλι. Στην παρούσα κατασταση οντως τα οικονομικα ειναι ενα θεμα. Ναι εχει περάσει πολύς καιρός φτάνει...αγανάκτησα να σκάω...

----------


## Angel_dreamer

Απο αυριο λοιπον. Δυσκολη μερα για μενα αυριο. Εκανα σημερα υπερφαγικο επεισοδιο και δεν εχω καμια ορεξη να βγω αυριο απ το σπιτι μου μιας και θα ειμαι πρησμενη.αλλα πρεπει λογω σχολης. Αυριο ομως το βραδυ που θα γραψουμε εδω,θα χουμε κανει την αρχη.οσο δυσκολη κι αν ειναι! :). εχεις ατομα με τα οποια μπορεις να μιλησεις; Εμενα σιγουρα μου κανει καλο αφου τους εχω διωξει ολους απο κοντα μου :P

----------


## Flower_ed

Ποιον να εχω ;;την αδερφη μου .. , οι φίλες εχουν απομακρυνθεί..εσυ δεν εχεις κανέναν;; Οχι θα πας κανονικά με το να κάτσεις μεσα δε θα βγάλεις απολύτως τπτ ΑΣε που μπορείς να τα κανεις χειρότερα και να πάθεις πάλι.. Δεν πιστευω να προκάλεσες εμετό;; Έφαγες πολυ σημερα;;; Η αλήθεια ειναι οτι και εγω μεσα στο σπιτι κάθομαι ... ΑΣε... :( όρεξη καθολου.. Αλλα αυριο ειναι μια άλλη μερα που μπορείς να πάρεις εσυ το πανω χερι στη ζωη σου... :)

----------


## Angel_dreamer

ε οχι..εχω "τυπικές" φίλες πλεον..
Οχι σημερα δεν προκαλεσα.σε σχεση με αλλεσ φορες εφαγα ελαχιστα σημερα..αλλά δεν παυει να ειναι ενα υπερφαγικο επεισοδιο.
Η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν μας βοηθαει το να καθομαστε μεσα. Αλλα εγω προσωπικα οταν νιωθω απεχθεια για το σωμα μου δν μπορω να ειμαι εξω.τουλαχιστον μεχρι να ξεπρηστω.αυτο ομως ειναι κατι το οποιο πρεπει να το φτιαξω..
βγες κι εσυ αυριο.κανε μια βολτα, ακου μουσικη, παρατηρησε τους ανθρωπους, σκεψου κατι ομορφο :).θα φτιαξουν ολα.θα το δεις.

----------


## Flower_ed

Θα προσπαθήσω να το κανω... Απλα ειμαι στενοχωρημένη και δεν μπορω να συνειδητοποιήσω όλο αυτο που συμβαίνει... Σε νιώθω γιατι ούτε εγω θελω να βγαίνω οτι με πιάνει.. Αλλα ο καθαρός αέρος βοηθάει το μονο σίγουρο.. Κι εγω νιώθω απέχθεια οτι δεν αξίζω και πως τα έκανα αυτά;; Αυριο ξεκινάς κατι καινούργιο γιατι να το βάλεις κατω πήγαινε γυμναστήριο ξεκινά... Παράγει ενδορφινες.. Θα σε βοηθησει πολυ κι εγω θελω πολυ να το κανω,...

----------


## Angel_dreamer

σε καμια περιπτωση δν θα παω γυμναστηριο μετα το σημερινο :P.μονο σπιτι αν κανω.αν κ χλωμο το βλεπω. εσυ σημερα εκανες υπερφαγικο-βουλημικο; Οταν κανεις βουλιμικο κανεις κ εμετο;
Ποσα κιλα θες να χασεις;

----------


## Flower_ed

Εγώ σήμερα ήπια πολλούς καφέδες 4 κι ενα μικρό κομματάκι κεικ.. Εντάξει ήταν ελεγχόμενο αφου δεν έφαγα τα πάντα ,μου κανει καλο ολα αυτά που λέμε κι ετσι σκέφτηκα οτι θα ήταν άσχημο για μένα να κανω κατι τετοιο , οταν παθαίνω βουλιμία συνιθιζα να περνώ καθαρτικά καθώς ήμουν απο τους ανθρώπους που δεν μπορούν να κανουν εμετό ηθελημένα. Έφτασα να περνώ καθημερινά καθαρτικά και παραλίγο ν χαλάσω το έντερο μου, αρρώστια χωρις παθολογικό αίτιο.. Και σκέφτηκα οτι δεν παει αλλο ... Οχι να πας, θα σε ηρεμήσει. Πρεπει να βάλεις στόχο και να μην εξαρτάσαι απο το φαγητο αν και ξέρω παρα πολυ καλα οτι ειναι δύσκολο...παρα πολυ...αλλα δεν πρεπει να το καταφερουμε;;; Εγω εχω βάλει 22 κιλά... Πολλα αρχικά ας έχανα και τα 15 θα ήμουν πολυ χαρούμενη. Ντρέπομαι για μένα που με άφησα κι έγινα ετσι... Εσυ ποσο είχες βάλει;;; Ηρεμία προσπάθησε....

----------


## Angel_dreamer

Χμμ..και τωρα; σε ποια φαση βρισκεσαι;περα απ τα κιλα.χρησιμοποιεις ακομα καθαρτικα΄;
Εγω απ' τα 66 πηγα στα 50 κ τα τελευταια χρονια κυμαινομαι απ τα 58 εως τα 65. πριν δυο βδομαδες ημουν στα 60 αλλα τωρα με τα συνεχομενα βουλημικα δν θελω να δω που εχω φτασει..
Κι εγω ντρεπομαι.νιωθω οργη,θυμο...κ μπλα μπλα μπλα.αλλα πραγματικα με το να τα σκεφτεσαι ολα αυτα δν αλλαζεις κατι.παρ το αποφαση. κ σκεψου τι θα κανεις απο δω και περα. οτι εγινε εγινε.παει.
ναι δεν λεω, εχω χασει πολλες στιγμες,απειρες στιγμες..και σκεφτομαι αν ολα ηταν αλλιως; αν δν ειχα τα βουλημικα επεισοδιοα; θα ειχα ακομα την παρεα μου; θα ειχα ακομα αυτη την αθωοτητα; θα θα θα θα; ΝΑΙ .θα ειχα μια καλυτερη ζωη.αλλα δεν μπορω να κανω κατι γι αυτο.το μονο που μπορω να πω. ειναι οτι ειμαι περηφανη για μενα..γτ εχω περαασει πολλες δυσκολιες.μονη μου.εχω φτασει πατο απειρες φορες.ομως παντα εβρισκα τη δυναμη και σηκωνομουν.τωρα ναι.εχω πεσει ξανα.αλλα θα σηκωθω.κ με τη βοηθεια σου.και με τις εμπειριες όλων οσων περνανε τα ιδια θα γινω ακομα πιο δυνατη.:) οπως κ εσυ

----------


## Flower_ed

Μπορείς να κερδίσεις τι παρέες σου ειναι στο χερι σου... Άρχιζε σιγα σιγα να αποσυμφοριζεσαι βρες τον εαυτο σου... Τώρα ειμαι σε φάση αφασία... Προσπαθώ να συνειδητοποιήσω τι μου συμβαίνει τι εχει αλλάξει... Οχι δεν πίνω καθαρτικά πλέον , θελω να χάσω τα κιλά που εχω πάρει και να μπω στα παντελονάκια μου... Θελω να πειθαρχισω κι να αγαπήσω εμένα... Ανέβα στη ζυγαριά και να πήρες θα τα χάσεις δεν ξερεις ποσο θείο δώρο ειναι η ζωη μας κι εμείς την σπαταλάμε κάνοντας κακό σε σένα..., ετσι θα ξεπεράσεις αυτο κι θα εισαι ακομα πιο δυνατή και σταθερή στα πόδια σου... Γι αυτο ειμαστε εδω για να το παλέψουμε, η ζωη εχει τα πανω κ τα κατω της, πρεπει να σταθούμε στο ύψος μας...

----------


## Flower_ed

Μπορείς να κερδίσεις τι παρέες σου ειναι στο χερι σου... Άρχιζε σιγα σιγα να αποσυμφοριζεσαι βρες τον εαυτο σου... Τώρα ειμαι σε φάση αφασία... Προσπαθώ να συνειδητοποιήσω τι μου συμβαίνει τι εχει αλλάξει... Οχι δεν πίνω καθαρτικά πλέον , θελω να χάσω τα κιλά που εχω πάρει και να μπω στα παντελονάκια μου... Θελω να πειθαρχισω κι να αγαπήσω εμένα... Ανέβα στη ζυγαριά και να πήρες θα τα χάσεις δεν ξερεις ποσο θείο δώρο ειναι η ζωη μας κι εμείς την σπαταλάμε κάνοντας κακό σε σένα..., ετσι θα ξεπεράσεις αυτο κι θα εισαι ακομα πιο δυνατή και σταθερή στα πόδια σου... Γι αυτο ειμαστε εδω για να το παλέψουμε, η ζωη εχει τα πανω κ τα κατω της, πρεπει να σταθούμε στο ύψος μας...

----------


## Angel_dreamer

Προσπαθησε να τα χασεις μονο με τον σωστο τροπο.μη κανεις χημικες διαιτες.γτ θα τα ξαναπαρεις.κ σιγουρα αυτοι που εχουν βουλιμικα επεισοδια δν θελουν τετοιου ειδους διαιτες.τρωγε σωστα, κανε 5 γευματα την ημερα και γυμνασου αν οχι καθε μερα 3 με 4 φορες την βδομαδα.
ολοι ξερουμε ποσο σημαντικη κ ωραια ειναι η ζωη μας...η το ποσο ωραια μπορει να γινει η ζωη μας.απλως ολα τα αφηνουμε για αυριο..κ αυτο το αυριο δυστυχως δν θα ρθει ποτε..

----------


## Flower_ed

Αυτο θα προσπαθήσω να κανω ΚΑΤ ΑΡΧΑΣ να ηρεμηςω απ όλο αυτο σημερα κατάλαβα οτι όντας έξω απο το σπιτι ήμουν πιο ήρεμη, επίσης μίλησα με γιατρό και μου είπε οτι όλη αυτη η μετάπτωση ειναι απόρροια ύπατης γενικευμένης συσσωρευμένης πίεσης . Οχι γιατι θα με πιάνει καο θα με σηκώνει. Επίσης μου είπε να τρώει παραπάνω πρωτεΐνη ωςτε να ειμαι φουσκωμένη. Οχι πρεπει να το κανουμε τώρα για μας , δεν υπαρχει αυριο... Τώρα ... Πρεπει...οχι αυριο... Εσυ πως τα πηγές σημερα ;;;

----------


## Angel_dreamer

Kαλα τα πηγα.και σημερα το ιδιο.βεβαια φοβαμαι μηπως λόγω αγχους με τη σχολη θα το ξαναπαθω αλλά θα τα καταφερω :)
Εσυ; Βγαινεις απ' το σπιτι;

----------


## Flower_ed

Γιατι να αγχωθείς για την σχολη;;; Τι σε αγχώνει σ αυτο;; Ναι εννοείται πως θα τα καταφέρεις... Ειναι ολα θεμα μυαλού... Ειμαστε δυνατοί να το καταφερουμε αλλα οταν χρειαζεται βοήθεια πρεπει να τη ζητάμε... :thumbup: να μιλαμε γι αυτά που νιώθουμε.... Μμμ προσπαθώ να μη με πάρει αλλο πιο κατω δε γινεται... Φτάνει πια μπούχτισα με μένα.... Εσυ;; Επαθες βουλιμία;;;

----------


## Angel_dreamer

Έχω την εντύπωση κ είμαι σίγουρη ότι όλα αυτά τα λεσ απλά για να τα λεσ. ΞΥΠΝΆ επιτέλους. Σήκω αύριο κ κάνε την μερα σου οπως εσύ θεσ.εσύ είσαι υπεύθυνη γία σένα. ΝΑΙ το ξέρω όλα αυτα σ ακούγονται κλισέ. ΑΛΛΆ δυστυχώς έτσι είναι. ΑΝ δν αποφάσισεισ να αλλάξεις εσύ η ιδια τη ζωή σ τότε ποιον περιμένεις να το κανει? Η αλλαγη κι οποιαδήποτε αλλαγή γινεται αργά και σταδιακά. .μη περιμένεις θαύματα απ τη μία μέρα στην άλλη.

----------


## Flower_ed

Τα πιστεύω αυτά που λεω... Και προσπαθώ να τα κανω πραγματικότητα αν και δεν τα καταφέρνω να πω την αλήθεια πάντα... Εχεις απόλυτο δικιο σ αυτά που λες και με βοηθούν.... Αλλα γιατι δεν τα κανεις κι εσυ;δεν αξιζει να χαλάμε τον καιρό μας... Το ξέρω οτι αν δεν κανω εγω την αλλαγή ποιος θα την κανει;; Θα παω κ γυμναστήριο θα το προσπαθήσω να πηγαίνω σχεδόν κάθε μερα... Ντρέπομαι παρα παρα πολυ....

----------


## Flower_ed

Δύσκολες μερες.... Ξέρετε πως να ηρεμηςω λιγάκι απο το άγχος;; Καμια ιδέα;;; :)

----------

